# Problema con UPS Energit



## MatiasF (Oct 17, 2010)

Hola a todos.
Tengo un UPS Energit modelo Top line de 1200va con bateria externa de 24v. El problema es que tiene un agujero en una parte de la placa, debajo de un rele y no se que componente va en ese agujero. Desde ya les estaría muy agradecido si me pueden enviar el esquema del ups o indicarme donde conseguirlo.
Gracias, MatiasF


----------



## willyfv (Oct 17, 2010)

Saludos,

Amigo envianos unas fotos de tu UPS y de la placa para ver en que te podemos ayudar


----------



## MatiasF (Oct 21, 2010)

Ver el archivo adjunto Fotos UPS_1.rar

Ver el archivo adjunto Fotos UPS.rarComo verán por las fotos las pistas se pueden reconstruir, el problema es que no tengo idea que hay abajo de esos reles.


----------



## willyfv (Oct 21, 2010)

Por lo que puedo apreciar en la placa se podria dertimar que lleva unos diodos, lo que tendrias que hacer es verificar de donde viene conectados los de mas diosdos a los rele y si los diodos son del mismo numero


----------



## electrodin (Oct 22, 2010)

Hola MatíasF, la verdad tus fotos no estan muy claras sería bueno  que lograses tomar una bien clarita y de cerca a la parte dañada, yo he reparado un UPS pero es otro modelo muy distinto del tuyo.
no se si tu falla está en la salida de ac, o en el ingreso del DCde bateria.


----------



## jcage (Sep 3, 2017)

MatiasF dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Tengo un UPS Energit modelo Top line de 1200va con bateria externa de 24v. El problema es que tiene un agujero en una parte de la placa, debajo de un rele y no se que componente va en ese agujero. Desde ya les estaría muy agradecido si me pueden enviar el esquema del ups o indicarme donde conseguirlo.
> Gracias, MatiasF



hola te paso las fotos para q te guies en la reconstruccion, parece q tubiste un golpe de tension x q el componente q faltas es un varistor


----------

